# brightest corded spotlight needed



## crfby (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys. Im. Looking for the brightest 12v corded spotlight for shinning deer. Its legal here in wi. My buddy just got the magnalight 35w 3200 lumes. Its awesome but it was 270bucks and were not sure if its worth it over the 3 mil. Brinkmans for 30 dollars


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 21, 2011)

well, as a fellow Wisconsinite, i don't know where in WI you live, but if you'd like to give me some more defining specs as to what exactly your looking for, i'd be more than happy to set you up or even custom build to suite your needs


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 21, 2011)

crfby said:


> Hey guys. Im. Looking for the brightest 12v corded spotlight for shinning deer. Its legal here in wi. My buddy just got the magnalight 35w 3200 lumes. Its awesome but it was 270bucks and were not sure if its worth it over the 3 mil. Brinkmans for 30 dollars


 In terms of bang for buck, check out the Stanley HID spotlight. Mine plugs into my car for indefinite running, cost me $70 retail, and throws like a champ. Check the review threads around here, but I think you'll like it.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 21, 2011)

AnAppleSnail said:


> In terms of bang for buck, check out the Stanley HID spotlight. Mine plugs into my car for indefinite running, cost me $70 retail, and throws like a champ. Check the review threads around here, but I think you'll like it.


 
as it were, that was going to be 1 of my suggestions, i own one and as far as bright for ur buck, it's a winner, but.... it could stand a few upgrades, IE... bulb focus tweeking, the alt LEDs could def be upgraded, color temp in the 5K range would be advisable.... and if your going to be running it strictly corded, ditch the SLA cause as a pistol grip light it weighs a freekn ton! lol i've upgraded as far as bulb shimming, some GITD touches & paint to lessen the yellow some. next is 5500K bulb and hopefully an upgraded reflector if i can find one. after that i plan to do a total batt upgrade to LiPo w/ upgrade recharge and ext power source as well. then when i get bored enough i'm going to throw 3 CREE LED's into the stock slots so that the "walk about" lights are a lil more effective, may even make it 2 white & 1 ultra bright red separately switched so i can save night vision some. hardest part is now finding them in stock @ waldoworld around here.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 21, 2011)

For the brightest corded spotlight I can think of for less than $270 is the Lightforce Blitz. There is an authorized dealer on ebay that sells them for $125 shipped. It is a true one million candlepower which in reality is about 4 time the candlepower of the ones you see sold in stores that claim ridiculous numbers like 10, 15, and even 20 million candlepower. 

The Blitz is incandescent. If you want HID and great throw the Titanium Mega Illuminator is also a true one million candlepower and over 3000 lumens. It is a huge beast that weighs almost 20 pounds. It has a SLA battery in it. The Blitz is a corded spotlight only with no battery. It would be the best for using from a vehicle and again would blow away any that claim much higher candlepower.


----------

